# Question about oatmeal before starting a worm colony?



## Mperor (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey friends,

1-Does anyone have any advice on how to 'radiate' recently bought oatmeal to kill off any potential mites or mite eggs?

So far, I've read microwaving the oatmeal will do the job, but I've had trouble finding out for how long...

2-Does putting vegetables (such as carrots) directly on the oatmeal risk of creating mold on the oatmeal itself? I've had the experience of the worms dragging the carrot off a piece of plastic and it ending up in the oatmeal afterwards.


----------



## Violet (Aug 23, 2010)

Mperor said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> 1-Does anyone have any advice on how to 'radiate' recently bought oatmeal to kill off any potential mites or mite eggs?
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Mealworms or Earthworms?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't bother I have had no problems with oatmeal and mites.We feed lots of meal worms to our turtles and T's with no trouble.With feeding them we generally just throw in lettuce and carrots every couple of days,and they drag it below and leave no leftovers.Good luck


----------



## Mperor (Aug 24, 2010)

Violet said:


> Are you talking about Mealworms or Earthworms?


Mealworms, sorry.


@Offkillter: Thanks! I've wondered too, but I had people tell me I need to add bran into the oatmeal mix too... Last time I worked with oatmeal, I noticed all the powder that came with it, and freaked out, wondering if it was already infested with mites... lol I think it was just powder, though.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 24, 2010)

My composting redworms are an earthworm species.
Would "waste" oats need to be (at least) pounded some before they could eat it...? and would there be trouble if they tried to eat grapevine leavings from a property that has been sprayed with Roundup...?

Please let me know.
Thank you.

Yours very truly,

Louise Esther Rothstein.


----------



## gothra (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends on the humidity level at where you live. If humidity is high, I would definately bake or microwave the oats before use. I bake the foil wrapped oatmeal at 180C for 30 minutes.


----------



## Mperor (Aug 24, 2010)

The stuff around my house dries very fast. My area is pretty dry, actually. Though it has its humid days, mostly in the summer though. 

I remember test microwaving some 'old' oat meal that was sealed in a jar for a long time, the microwave lid showed condensation... When I touched the oat meal, though, it was very dry, no sense of humidity. But then again, the jar was in the kitchen.

That's why I'm opting for freshly bought oat meal.


----------



## Mperor (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone every used apple slices for water source?

I'm just afraid it'll spoil the bedding very quickly.

Until now, I've put in a few carrots, and most of the worms have sort of either burrowed deep into the bedding (can see them when I look from underneath the box), or stopped moving. (I suspect they're molting...)

I've used carrots with relative success, but I'm also considering potato slices.

But I don't know how easily it will spoil the bedding.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 5, 2010)

Water source,green leaf lettuce.


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Mperor said:


> Has anyone every used apple slices for water source?


I use apple slices fairly often, have had no problems.  Also squash slices (and peels), cucumber slices (and peels), and most often, potato slices.  Have never used carrots ... I'd think they'd be too hard and have too little moisture to really supply the worms?


----------



## asher (Sep 7, 2010)

Dessicaria said:


> I use apple slices fairly often, have had no problems.  Also squash slices (and peels), cucumber slices (and peels), and most often, potato slices.  Have never used carrots ... I'd think they'd be too hard and have too little moisture to really supply the worms?


I use apples and sometimes a slice of bread, with one half moistened with water. I tried putting potatoes in once, but after a few days the whole tank was covered in mould.

I use bran to feed my mealworms, but in the past I've used oat, either is fine - I wouldn't bother about mixing. I've never had problems with mites or mould (apart from when I put cooked potato in) and I live in a relatively cold and damp area!


----------



## adam s (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been breeding mealworms and superworms for a couple years now.  I use wheat bran , wheat germ, and powdered milk for my bedding.  As for a water source, I use baby carrots and celery and never have a problem with mold or mites.  I also use a egg flate or two to maximise space.


----------

